# Summer Holiday 2019



## Best (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi We have been advised to contact you regarding booking some train tickets for the summer. 

We would need multi - stops as below.

1st August 2019 
NEW YORK PENN STATION to PHILADELPHIA 

3 rd August 2019 
PHILADELPHIA to BALTIMORE 

6th August 2019 
BALTIMORE to WASHINGTON 

11th August 2019 
WASHINGTON to back to NEW YORK

We are a family - 2 adults a 17 year old and a 14 year old.

We would like to know the best value /cheapest tickets we could purchase for the above journies. 
Many thanks


----------



## pennyk (Apr 15, 2019)

This is not the website for Amtrak and for purchasing tickets. We are a rail fan site.

Amtrak's website for pricing and purchasing tickets is: https://www.amtrak.com/home.html

Others may chime in as to the best time of day to travel between those city pairs. Generally prices are less at non-peak times.


----------

